# Welcher DSL-Dpeedtest sagt die Wahrheit?



## Pravasi (2. April 2011)

Hi,
habe grade 7 verschiedene Speedtests durchgeführt.
Die Ergebnisse verteilen sich zwischen 17k und 42k....
Gibt es eigentlich einen Speedtest,der als "der Echte"" gilt?
Oder wie bekommt man seine Geschwindigkeit sonst raus,wenn jeder Test was anderes sagt?


----------



## ~3χT@~ (2. April 2011)

Benutzt du W-Lan?
Denn bei mir gab es dann immer wieder Probleme...
Gleichbleibende Ergebnisse bring mir der Speedtest auf wieistmeineip.dehttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wieistmeineip.de


----------



## Operator (2. April 2011)

Lad einfach verschiedene LInux distris aus verschiedenen quellen und dann einfach geschwindigkeit zusammenzählen


----------



## Godaishu (2. April 2011)

Wenn du in einem Altbau wohnst in dem jeder zur selben Zeit im Netz ist, können die Ergebnisse auch stark variieren. Normalerweise benutze ich auch Wie ist meine IP-Adresse?. Versuch den Test mal in einer unüblichen Zeit und dann in der Hauptzeit ... das macht gewöhnlich einen riesen Unterschied. Zumindest bei mir.


G


----------



## MaxBetz (2. April 2011)

Mein Tipp: Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## devon (2. April 2011)

Normal kannst im Router schauen was so maximal ankommt bei mir sagt auch der eine 10k der andere 280k aber in Wirklichkeit sinds nur 34k


----------



## qwerkop23 (2. April 2011)

wenn verschiedene sspeedtests verschiedenes anzeigten, stimmt folgender immer mit meinen router daten überein und es scheint mir auch das er so gut wie nie ausgelastet ist.

DSL Speedtest - sofort und online | Speedcheck


----------



## kamiki09 (2. April 2011)

Ich teste immer hiermit:
DSL Speedtest - sofort und online | Speedcheck


----------



## K3n$! (2. April 2011)

Lad einfach hier drei von unterschiedlichen Quellen (Universitätsserver sind die besten ).

KNOPPIX - Mirrors

Dann zähl die Geschwindigkeiten aller drei zusammen. Dazu eignet sich ein Screenshot, auf dem du die Geschwindigkeit siehst (da verändert sich nix ;D)


----------

